# Why is Remeron supposed to be good for IBS?



## mattmend (Mar 14, 2002)

Does anyone know why Remeron is supposed to be good for treating IBS? I know what it's function is in the brain but unsure of how it affects the gut.Thanks in advance -Matt


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Matt, only 5% of serotonin is in the brain. The other 95% is in the gut. That's why antidepressants can affect IBS. Remeron is similar to Lotronex in that it works on the same receptors. I find that SSRI antidepressants cause GI problems for me - pain and diarrhoea. Remeron is the opposite - it helps with my IBS. Constipation is a side effect of Remeron so may not be suitable for constipation predominant IBS sufferers. Sorry I don't have any technical info for you. Maybe others will.


----------

